# Painting Steering Wheel



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

I am in the process of restoring the steering wheel on my 68. Tons of cracks and splits. Using POR 15 Epoxy putty and so far so good. Figure I have a couple more days of sanding before prime and paint. I was wondering what would be the best combination of paint and primer to use and what color? It is the standard black plastic type wheel. I have been taking pictures of the process and will post them when done.

Thanks


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

When I restore steering wheels, I like to use an etching primer that is catalyzed. If I am planning to spray a car body with some of that type primer than I do the steering wheel at the same time. If not, a good auto body paint supply store will have it in a spray can. The spray can has a button on the base that activates the primer can which gives you a window to use the primer before you have to throw away the can. I then use a base/clear for the color coat. 


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

